# Five AOS awards Phals today



## bigleaf (Jun 14, 2014)

Phalaenopsis Blue Ridge Dragon 'Pylo's HCC







Phalaenopsis San Shia Appendo 'Pylo' HCC AOS






Phalaenopsis Dragon Tree Eagle 'DT No. 1' AM AOS. 86 points. This is an upgrade from previous 80 points awards received by this same clone exhibited by Bob G.






Phalaenopsis gigantea 'Meir#1' HCC AOS 118 flowers 






Phalaenopsis Bernice Maskin (gigantea x equestris) HCC AOS

58 flowers


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 14, 2014)

They are all superb flowers, well deserving of their awards.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2014)

the AM plant is a killer.


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 14, 2014)

Monster gigantea! How big actually is it?


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2014)

Very well done, congratulations.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations, Peter! I especially like the San Shia Appendo 'Pylo'.


----------



## abax (Jun 15, 2014)

Red and yellow...your favorite colors got the top award!!! Congratulations
Mr. Lin. I love them all, but that last photo really got me.


----------



## Hera (Jun 15, 2014)

So beautiful, well grown. Congrats!


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2014)

Fabulous, congratulations!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow, just wow! I'll take one of each please. :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2014)

Congratulations !!!! Jean


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## orchideya (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow! Gigantea is just breathtaking. How old is this magnificent plant?
Do the spikes die or they can rebloom?


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 16, 2014)

Congratulations Peter!! The Phal. Dragon Tree is my favorite! Love the bright contrasting colors!

-Robert


----------



## paphreek (Jun 16, 2014)

Congratulations Peter!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 16, 2014)

Always a pleasure to see your phals! So happy to see them with well deserved awards!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 17, 2014)

Congratulations, Peter!:clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone . I think this plant is ten years old. It has bloomed a few times before. It bloomed twice this year. Flowers are larger and better. this spring. Maybe I can do better with growing next year.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------

